# Power Seats



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

MY 05 BL/RED M6 SEATS HAVE A HERKY JERKY MOTION WHEN THE SEAT IS GOING FORWARD ON THE TRAC. IS THIS NORMAL? I WOULD APPRECIATE OTHER GOAT OWNERS TO LET ME KNOW. THANKS:confused


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I have an 06 goat and mind does not do that...I haven't heard of this happening before either...:confused


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I think there is a TSB on it.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I have an 05, mine has done that before, but it's not normal. 99% of the time, it doesn't jerk around...not even when crushing a can of spaghetti Os! Those seats are POWERFUL, it split that can right down the side and the seat didn't even slow down. So watch your fingers, and never allow a can of spaghetti Os to get near those rails.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> I have an 05, mine has done that before, but it's not normal. 99% of the time, it doesn't jerk around...not even when crushing a can of spaghetti Os! Those seats are POWERFUL, it split that can right down the side and the seat didn't even slow down. So watch your fingers, and never allow a can of spaghetti Os to get near those rails.


EWWWW!!! That had to have been one heck of a mess!:willy:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually, it wasn't as bad as I figured it was going to be when I saw the can down there. The good thing was that it was about 8 degrees that morning, so everything was pretty much frozen. If it hadn't been so cold, I'd have had spaghetti Os juice everywhere.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> I think there is a TSB on it.


FORGIVE MY IGNORANCE, BUT WHAT IS A TSB?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

It stands for technical service bulletin. Basically it's a report by people of all the stuff that's messing up on their car.

Link: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3391


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> MY 05 BL/RED M6 SEATS HAVE A HERKY JERKY MOTION WHEN THE SEAT IS GOING FORWARD ON THE TRAC. IS THIS NORMAL? I WOULD APPRECIATE OTHER GOAT OWNERS TO LET ME KNOW. THANKS:confused


My 05 has clunky seat mechanisms. I think it was a "feature" on 04/05's.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

*Thanks For Info On Tsb's*

Thanks For All The Helpful Info On My Herky Jerky Seat Action. This Site Is Very Essential To Me Because I Have Had My Goat For About 2 Months And I Have Yet To See Another 04-06 Gto On The Road. Obviously, I Don't Have Any Local New Goat Owners To Compare Notes With, So This Site Is Very Important To Me And I Sincerely Appreciate The Fast And Sincere Responses From The Goat Herd.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Read my previous post on Damn Power Seats


----------

